

Switching Doctors: The American Horror Story - Aeropus
http://blog.ncryptedcloud.com/changing-doctors-hipaa-act-lingering/

======
aroch
1) This is an ad for nCryptedCloud

2) It really isn't that hard or bad. This may come has a surprise, but
hospitals are used to dealing with HIPAA compliance and are quite good at
sending patient data in compliance with it.

